# My Craftsman Band saw is falling apart



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok I don’t know if this normal, but I barely use this saw. It’s used maybe couple of times a year at the most. I don’t remember how long I’ve had it, but maybe 5 or 6 years old.

First the guides came apart with washers going everywhere and then what I believe is a belt just fell out the bottom except that it still operates with a little extra noise.

What am I doing or not doing? :huh: 

I used to have an old craftsman band saw that lasted over 20 years without doing anything except change the blades before it became victim to a flood and rusted.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Got pics? I'm using an 18" Craftsman, and I've put it through hell in the last few years, and it's still solid.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

H. A. S. said:


> Got pics? I'm using an 18" Craftsman, and I've put it through hell in the last few years, and it's still solid.


No not at the moment, but its a Craftsman 12in Band saw model 119.224000.
I'll try to take some photos tomorrow. Right now I’m trying to find the manual so I can order some parts.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just a guess, but the older model 12" Craftsman bandsaws (older than I think yours is) had trouble with the drive and driven pulleys working loose on the shafts. It would make a racket. You would have to re-align them and tighten the set screws.

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This one?*



Sleeper said:


> No not at the moment, but its a Craftsman 12in Band saw model 119.224000.
> I'll try to take some photos tomorrow. Right now I’m trying to find the manual so I can order some parts.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922400000p
I have the 14" version and it seems solid to me. You can go to www.searspartsdirect.com and enter your model number for parts including a new manual. :thumbsup: bill
That musta been a spare belt 'cause it won't operate without one.
As far as the noise spin the wheels by hand and see what's rubbing.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill, that was a big help. After looking at the exploded parts view I see that it was the “TIRE that fell out. It actually broke. 
I have to run off to work now, but so far I need a tire and two bearings. I also need to fully examine the rest of the saw to be sure nothing else is going bad. I guess the desert heat must have dried up the bearing grease. 
I ran the saw for about a minute just long enough to finish my cut, but I wonder if I might have damaged the blade without the tire.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It'd be good to know which model you have...Craftsman has made a lot of bandsaws. Their more recent Rikon clone models have notoriously poor guide bearings, which are an easy inexpensive fix...I upgraded my 22400 12" BS with ABEC 5 roller blade bearings - $10/15 minutes.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Scott*

Got a link for a source for those bearings? Johnny B and I will be interested, rrbrown has a Craftsman also.They do sound like tin foil rather than ball bearings. I would like to replace the ones on my saw (s) :thumbsup:
Also Johnny B get yourself 2 tires while you are ordering and replace both at the same time, that other one may be short lived. 
At worst you've fried a blade and if you replace both tires you'll be good as new again.
Little Off Topic:
While looking on Craig's List for a female friend who wanted a bandsaw for Christmas for herself, I found another !4" Craftsman, matches my first 14" er for $250.00 like new except for rusty table. That's only the beginning...on the way up to get it I spotted a 98 Caddy for sale on the side of the road... mentioned to my 15 yr old son, soon to driving solo...saw a nice 4 door Caddy, what do you think? Let's go see it..Ok "DAD You've gotta get this!" repeated ...OK, I'll check it out...sure enough got if for $3800 cash, nice car...Geeked kid! Personalized Plate reads "98 CADDY"!
Must been meant to be? :thumbsup: 
Story ain't over yet.... still on Craig's list, (I decided to keep the Craftsman 14" for myself, you know, backup  
I found a "like new" Delta 14", with a resaw riser, enclosed cabinet, 3/4Hp motor, darn...Bought that for the lady friend, to be delivered tomorrow and be paid back...$525.00. Also a great source for some hard maple 1000 bdft for $1000.. still thinking on that...hmmm.... where'll I put it?
Funny how one thing leads to another. Sorry for the long post. :yes: bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sleeper,

This may be a good time to upgrade your saw to urethane tires. They aren't too expensive and will last for a long time - Amazon.com: URETHANE BAND SAW TIRES 7/8" WIDE BY 12" DIAMETER: Home Improvement shows some examples.

I put them on my Craftsman 12" and though installation is challenging, they've been great.

Bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Got a link for a source for those bearings? Johnny B and I will be interested, rrbrown has a Craftsman also.They do sound like tin foil rather than ball bearings. I would like to replace the ones on my saw (s) :thumbsup:
> Also Johnny B get yourself 2 tires while you are ordering and replace both at the same time, that other one may be short lived.
> At worst you've fried a blade and if you replace both tires you'll be good as new again.
> Little Off Topic:
> ...


If you get the hard maple let me know I'll bring my truck when I come up there so I can haul it back and store it for you.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I tolja to bring the truck!*



rrbrown said:


> If you get the hard maple let me know I'll bring my truck when I come up there so I can haul it back and store it for you.:laughing:


Maybe we'll go halvsies?  bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Sleeper,
> 
> This may be a good time to upgrade your saw to urethane tires. They aren't too expensive and will last for a long time - Amazon.com: URETHANE BAND SAW TIRES 7/8" WIDE BY 12" DIAMETER: Home Improvement shows some examples.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was just wondering if there might be something better than what I got. I’ll say one thing for sure is that these tires did not wear out. They rotted away. Out here in the desert rubber and other similar products don’t last long. Even the automobile tires wear out before their time and my windshield wipers only last a few months. At least that’s all the rain we get or I’d be buying replacements all year long. 

My neighbor and I have a standing argument about high mileage tires. He thinks I should buy the Michelin high mileage tires like him, but he drives 200 miles everyday to go to work, whereas I only drive 15 miles to work. My argument is that my tires will rot away before I ever got to those high miles. 

So what I want to know is will URETHANE hold up in heat and smog or what ever it is here that distroys stuff like this? My point is with the amount of use I’ll get out of this band saw, is it worth it? :confused1:

Now if it where my table saw or my miter saw, that would be another story, because I use them more than I watch TV. :laughing:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Also Johnny B get yourself 2 tires while you are ordering and replace both at the same time, that other one may be short lived.
> At worst you've fried a blade and if you replace both tires you'll be good as new again.


 Thanks that sound like very good advise and I w'll do just that.

About the blade, I never really liked the blade anyway and was woundering if you had any recommendations.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are many options*

Based on the work thickness and the radius of the curve, if that's what you are doing. For resawing I like a 1/2" wide 3 tooth per inch. For general work and curves either a 1/4" or 3/8" 4 TPI or 6TPI works well. Having more than 1 saw helps...I hate changing blade widths since it usually means resetting the back up guide underneath the table, hard to see, hard to adjust.
I have a dedicated 18" saw set up with a 3/4" 3 TPI Timberwolf blade. Works great! :thumbsup: bill
The more teeth the thinner the stock and the finer the cut is a simple rule


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Having more than 1 saw helps...I hate changing blade widths since it usually means resetting the back up guide underneath the table, hard to see, hard to adjust.


I don't know why I didn't think of that with the band saw, because that's exactly why I have two table saws. :huh:

I've never done any re-saw work, but I would like to give it a try some day. I actually bought my band saw to make decorative ends on 4x6s used in patio covers, but it was a lot harder to maneuver a 10’ 4x6 than I thought. :wallbash:

I did manage to cut a few of them by building a small dolly with caster wheels the same height as my band saw table to support the 4x6 while maneuver it around to cut, but it was such a pain, I gave up and went back to using a sawzaw. :whistling2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These are the urethane tires*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-new-12-x-7-8-Urethane-Band-Saw-Tires-fit-Craftsman_W0QQitemZ280462374420QQcategoryZ20784QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZe17002.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D6%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5689255195252612182
sorry, repeated same info posted above.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-new-12-x-7-8-...itu=UCC&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=5689255195252612182
> sorry, repeated same info posted above.


 Thanks this was actualy cheaper than the one at Amazon so I went ahead and ordered just now. And also with shipping it beat Sears Parts price. :thumbsup:


----------

